# 30 gallon set up concern please help



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

this is my first post here so hi everyone 
i have a 30 gallon saltwater set up that has been running for about three weeks. i have 6 green spotted puffers of varying sizes, and some blue leg hermit crabs. i have crushed coral for substrate about two inches high. i have a heater set at around 83 degrees f. the filter is a 90 gallon, it has to spots to put in bio bags and sponges (which are in place) i also have a bubble wall and some dead very porous rock with some clams from the grocery store that are still alive . the salinity reading i have is in the 1.025 region. everything is alive and healthy, and very hardy as well. i have been adding kent essential elements, microbe reef complete, purple up, instant ocean salt along with their nitrate reducer, and conditioner, and cycle.

my questions

1) will i need a protein skimmer, if yes any recommendations?
2) if i want to support live rock and coralline algae what kind of lighting will i need?
3) do i need alot of circulation such as an underwater pump?
4) how do you do water changes when there are living things EVERYWHERE? 

i know i have alot of questions and iv been looking at all sorts of forums to get answers but nothing seems to get that involved in what im asking about :/

any support would mean wonders to me thank you for your time


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

1- A skimmer is a good thing. Kinda pricey, but worth it. Almost essential, even. Get one made for a tank half again as big as yours for best results.

2- You will need lighting about as good as lights you would use for corals. Might as well get fullblown reef lights, not only to keep your liverock organisms alive, but to allow you to add the critters you'll inevitably want later.

3- Lots of circulation is essential. dead spots are very bad news in a tank full of live rock, so you'll need to keep things churning to prevent problems. There are oodles of options available to take care of this.

4- Mix up your water in a separate large container and give it a day or two to fully mix and aerate. Then, just quickly remove the old water and add the new water. Exposed critters will be fine, except for things like urchins, and those you'll have to move to the tank's bottom before removing any water.


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> 1- A skimmer is a good thing. Kinda pricey, but worth it. Almost essential, even. Get one made for a tank half again as big as yours for best results.
> 
> 2- You will need lighting about as good as lights you would use for corals. Might as well get fullblown reef lights, not only to keep your liverock organisms alive, but to allow you to add the critters you'll inevitably want later.
> 
> ...


sweet thanks, got any ideas for a good skimmer brand? how about seaclones?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Seaclones are not something I would ever recommend. I hate 'em.

Skimmers are all grossly overpriced. However, the more they cost, the better they generally work.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you have time, aka good filtration now; I'd try a DIY skimmer. It's cheaper and can be tailored to your needs.


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> If you have time, aka good filtration now; I'd try a DIY skimmer. It's cheaper and can be tailored to your needs.


i am all for the diy here. i made some dead live rock and everything. Do you have any good sites that can instruct me on how to make one?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If my idea works, I'll post it. Otherwise, just Google it.


----------

